# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Eggs are hatching

## jmugleston

The egg I just posted last week are hatching! (Granted the eggs were deposited a while ago...I was just to busy to post them!).  A few surprises have come out already, but I won't show those until next week.

----------


## Rorschach

I'm jealous, please update

Sent from my C5170 using Tapatalk

----------


## cory9oh4

it's next week  :Very Happy:

----------

